# The Wood hauler finally gotta bath...



## cableguy256 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I finally broke down and gave the ol' dodge a bath today... first time it's seen soap in over a year and I'm actually surprised that the thing still shines up pretty nice.... sorry not a good picture...


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 3, 2010)

comcast!! those mother fu:censored:ers!!!
are you part of their new world order for global domination, or did the van just happen to be there?


----------



## cableguy256 (Apr 3, 2010)

if by 'part of it' you mean a tech that goes to work and collects a paycheck, then yeah I guess I am. lol


----------

